

Yet another Microsoft Gimick - blackvine
http://www.microsoft.com/australia/ie8/competition/default.aspx
Check out Microsoft's latest twist to ramp up Internet Explorer 8 usage
======
blackvine
I seriously think we can reverse engineer this. what technology could M$ have
possibly used to make this clue only visible in Explorer 8

